# Usb Mouse not working anymore



## pulsedriver (Sep 15, 2009)

Dear Techsupport People,

i have a a4tech x-750bf mouse. last night, everything was ok. i went to bed, and did nothing to mouse. i woke up and turned on the pc and noticed that i cant move the cursor . right and left click still works but i cant move the cursor. i tried reinstalling the driver, changing usb port etc. what can i do?

thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would say the Mouse has failed. Have you tried a different USB port or another mouse.


----------



## pulsedriver (Sep 15, 2009)

i am using my other mouse (but it uses ps/2 connector) and it is working. i tried to use other usb ports and restart but same again.
i can use right and left click but cant move the cursor:smile:
i think mouse failed too but how could the mouse manage to fail. i even didnt touch to mouse.. 
if my problem is not about mouse, maybe i can use usb-to-ps/2 converter. is it can be useful?

edit:grammar.
(please let me know if you dont understand. my english is not good:smile


----------



## pulsedriver (Sep 15, 2009)

.....


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

Trying out the mouse on another computer will tell you if the mouse has gone bad.
Try out other USB devices if you have any(printers, keyboards, flash drives, anything like that). If none of them work, then you have a USB problem.
If it turns out that you're having a USB problem, then yes an adapter would work, although it would probably be better if you got a PCI/USB card.


----------



## pulsedriver (Sep 15, 2009)

first of all, thanks for helping.
i think i havent got usb problem because i can connect my cellphone and ipod to my pc. my mouse is connecting to pc too. i am using right and left click without a problem. in this case, every clue says "your mouse has gone bad".(i am still wondering how did it manage to go bad. i didnt touch it :smile

Thanks for all help, i will buy a new mouse :smile:


----------

